# VIP 222 New Software



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Today I noticed where the on screen showing "HD: Normal SD: Normal" has changed. Is there a software update? Looks like X76 is the new software (X = I can't remember the number). It already crashed my receiver as I was changing channels. That hasn't happened in a while.

What did this software update do?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

L376 was released on 9/1. As to what it does, it will likely be left up to the users to figure that out for themselves. Dish hasn't provided release notes for the 222 in a year and a half.


----------

